# [SOLVED] The List of Sources Could Not Be Read



## tdb (Feb 4, 2008)

[email protected] ~ $ sudo apt-get update
[sudo] password: 
E: Type 'http://apt.flirc.tv/arch/x64' is not known on line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
E: The list of sources could not be read.

Good intentions bad results.

My kid purchased a flirc (usb remote control device)... and wanted to surprise. She said she followd the instructions from there website...

Now, I can't update or do anything from the terminal, how do I correct this? Thanks.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: The List of Sources Could Not Be Read*

Hi,

After looking at the Documentation for Debian it looks like you need to have this line for your source file:

```
“deb http://apt.flirc.tv/arch/x64 binary/”
```
I think that should solve your problems. If not then come back and we can keep working on it.


----------



## tdb (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: The List of Sources Could Not Be Read*

This is what I got back when I attempted to download
deb Index of /arch/x64 binary/


*Software Index Is Broken*

This is a major failure of your software management system. Please check for broken packages with synaptic, check the file permissions and correctness of the file '/etc/apt/sources.list' and reload the software information with: 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get install -f'.


This is what I received when I type these two commands (in seperate terminals) via the terminal.

[email protected] ~ $ 'sudo apt-get update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 

[email protected] ~ $ sudo apt-get install -f
[sudo] password for studio1: 
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree 
Reading state information... Done
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded.
[email protected] ~ $


----------



## tdb (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: The List of Sources Could Not Be Read*

This is what I did to get pruge "Flirc"... so I could access the terminal & package manager.


sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.old
sudo touch /etc/apt/sources.list


sudo apt-get update

sudo apt-get pruge "Flirc"


----------

